# How to carry pex/plumbing fittings on site



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Any thoughts on a good way to carry pex/plumbing fittings on site.

I have about 32 different pex/copper/sharkbite fittings that I want to transport into my van and then onto the job site when I am doing light plumbing work. Didn't know what works good for everyone...

Was going to do 5 gal bucket but it will take two buckets and I don't think I'll like having to move trays around to get at things. Plus you know its gonna get spilled eventually.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

Amazon has some nice fitting trays. Can't remember the name but it started with a K and was gav.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Parachute bags dropped in a 5 gal bucket. Holds lots of fittings and no wasted space


----------



## dan-the-man (Dec 16, 2013)

I been looking into this as well, and I been looking at both of these:

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Husky-22...h-Metal-Latches-189746/202021301?N=5yc1vZc28p

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Husky-Deep-Pro-Organizer-211102/203329198?N=5yc1vZc28p

I kind of like the cantilever bin because you could have 1/2" on top and 3/4" on the bottom


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

I use the boxes Dan-da-man posted above-----for copper and electrical fittings--


----------



## oravik (Dec 27, 2010)

Don't know if it would be any use for transporting ,but a good way to store them for use , is to put a hole in a piece of plastic strap, pull a string through the hole and knot the end. repeat this for the number of different fittings, thread the fittings onto the string,the plastic strap will stop them sliding off. hang them up , and just pull one off as you need them , the plastic will bend then spring back holding the next fitting .


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

Get rid of the Sharkbite. There, now you're carrying less stuff!:thumbup:


----------



## tntframing (Jun 7, 2014)

We routinely do a fair amount of plumbing around here do to the water replacing copper with cpvc, I carry mine in a 5 gallon bucket . I organize my buckets by fitting type for the most common fittings, elbows tees and such then have two buckets for odds and ends, I still have not found another way to carry as much fittings in a tighter ammount of space but I may build some bins in our new trailer.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

I use the dewalt tstaks. Very sweet. dedicated to 1- copper. 1 - pex. 1 - cpvs. We add water lines on every deck. Have them in in my bad ass super duper tricked out sprinter. slide it out pop lid grab what I need and off I go. I do sometimes get fussy one and need to bring the whole tstak. There very durable and loaded. The Husky's will sag all over the place , crack etc.


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

it depends on how many fittings you install in a single go. if you do 30-40 fittings at a time, small organizers are pointless, as its putting roofing nails in little cups. You'd just need a lot of little cups, but its a waste of organizational space. Stanley makes a sortmaster, they can also interlock together- I use these for nails, screws, wall toggles.


----------



## Juan80 (Oct 16, 2012)

I have just made up a box just for that problem.
What I came up with is a festool systainer
Sys 1 box Number 497694.
It has a bunch of color boxes that fit into the whole box.
If you have other systainers,you can stack and carry them as one.


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

The plumbers onsite carry these between 2 twinks.


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

Pic didnt work...


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Don't you have to be a plumber to do plumbing? Here you do. A buddy of mine got a 5,000 dollar ticket for putting one Sharkbite on an old guys water line after the guy had gone without water for three weeks after the last freeze. There weren't any plumbers available and he was doing a favor.


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

chewy said:


> The plumbers onsite carry these between 2 twinks.


Twinks must means something else down under.

( unless you have some really "progressive" plumbers down there )


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

tenon0774 said:


> Twinks must means something else down under.
> 
> ( unless you have some really "progressive" plumbers down there )


No we call the young apprentices twinks in the same sense you mean.


----------

